# Der Perfekte Server Debian 6.0



## SunnyXXL (6. März 2012)

Hallo 

Habe grade meinen Homeserver installiert und Interfaces angepasst , beim neustart vom interfaces brachte er mir diese Meldung ,

Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces ... (warning).

Ist das normal oder ist da was falsch . 

Das sollte ich machen nach der Anleitung 

# The loopback network interface auto lo iface lo inet loopback
# The primary network interface 
#allow-hotplug eth0 
#iface eth0 inet dhcp 
auto eth0 
iface eth0 inet static 
 address 192.168.0.100 < Diese ist Meine IP : 192.168.2.102 
 netmask 255.255.255.0 < Habe ich nicht geändert 
  network 192.168.0.0 < habe ich geändert in 192.168.2.0 
 broadcast 192.168.0.255 < habe ich geändert in 192.168.2.255 
 gateway 192.168.0.1 < habe ich geändert in 192.168.2.1 < mein Router >

Habe ich da was flasch gemacht 


Bitte um Hilfe 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Till (6. März 2012)

> Ist das normal oder ist da was falsch .


Das ist ok und kein Fehler. Ich schätze aber mal dassDu woh Debian Testing und nicht Debian 6 installiert hast, denn bei Debian 6 gibt es diese Meldung an sich nicht


----------



## SunnyXXL (6. März 2012)

Welche Version muss ich Downloden ?

Hast du mal bitte einen Link 

Danke


----------



## SunnyXXL (6. März 2012)

*Version Test*

Ich habe mal die Version die ich habe aufgerufen das kam da bei raus

root@fubama:~# cat /etc/debian_version
6.0.4

und in meiner sources.list steht 



deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.1a _Squeeze_ - Official i386 kde-CD 
Binary-1 20110322-15:11]/ squeeze main

deb Index of /debian squeeze main
deb-src Index of /debian squeeze main

deb Debian -- Security Information squeeze/updates main
deb-src Debian -- Security Information squeeze/updates main

# squeeze-updates, previously known as 'volatile'
deb Index of /debian squeeze-updates main
deb-src Index of /debian squeeze-updates main

Ist das die Test version ???

Habe es neu installiert kommt aber die Meldung immer noch 

Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces ... (warning).


----------



## SunnyXXL (6. März 2012)

*Fehlermeldungen*

Hi , noch mal habe 2 Probleme 

1 Problem : 
bei Thunderbird sagt er immer ,
Fehler beim Senden des Passworts. Der Mail-Server fubama.dyndns.org antwortete: Authentication failed.

Passwort : habe ich richtig eingetragen 

2 Problem : 
insserv: warning: script 'K01jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides

Was könnte das sein ????

Habe alles nach der Anleitung eingerichtet 
http://www.howtoforge.de/anleitung/...ze-debian-6-0-mit-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3/5/

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Till (6. März 2012)

1) Wahrscheinlich hast Du einen unvollständigen Usernamen in Thunderbird, denn Thunderbird entfernt selbständig den Teil nach dem @. Ediitiere in Thunderbird die smtp und pop3 / imap Einstellungen und füge wieder die komplette Emailadresse als Usernamen ein.

Zu 2) Ist kein fehler.


----------



## SunnyXXL (6. März 2012)

Ich kann machen was ich will , es geht einfach nicht , und ich weiss nicht warum . Man Man Man 

was habe ich falsch gemacht .


----------



## Till (6. März 2012)

Dann schau halt ins mail.log, da steht drin warum es nicht geht.


----------



## SunnyXXL (6. März 2012)

*mail.log*

Hi Till

Ich känn mich noch richtig aus bin noch am lernen , ich anhng dir mal die mail.log an . Vieleicht kann du mir dann sagen wo der Fehler ist , wenn du Zeit hast und wenn es dir nicht ausmacht . ??


Mar  6 12:35:01 fubama postfix/smtpd[30112]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:35:01 fubama postfix/smtpd[30112]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:35:28 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (no auth attempts): rip=188.194.254.128, lip=192.168.2.102
Mar  6 12:35:28 fubama dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (no auth attempts): rip=188.194.254.128, lip=192.168.2.102
Mar  6 12:35:28 fubama dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (no auth attempts): rip=188.194.254.128, lip=192.168.2.102
Mar  6 12:35:28 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (no auth attempts): rip=188.194.254.128, lip=192.168.2.102
Mar  6 12:35:28 fubama postfix/smtpd[30112]: connect from 188-194-254-128-dynip.superkabel.de[188.194.254.128]
Mar  6 12:35:28 fubama postfix/smtpd[30112]: improper command pipelining after EHLO from 188-194-254-128-dynip.superkabel.de[188.194.254.128]
Mar  6 12:35:28 fubama postfix/smtpd[30112]: disconnect from 188-194-254-128-dynip.superkabel.de[188.194.254.128]
Mar  6 12:35:28 fubama postfix/smtpd[30134]: connect from 188-194-254-128-dynip.superkabel.de[188.194.254.128]
Mar  6 12:35:28 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=188.194.254.128, lip=192.168.2.102, TLS handshaking: SSL_accept() failed: error:14094418:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:tlsv1 alert unknown ca
Mar  6 12:35:28 fubama postfix/smtpd[30134]: disconnect from 188-194-254-128-dynip.superkabel.de[188.194.254.128]
Mar  6 12:35:28 fubama dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (no auth attempts): rip=188.194.254.128, lip=192.168.2.102, TLS
Mar  6 12:35:29 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (no auth attempts): rip=188.194.254.128, lip=192.168.2.102, TLS
Mar  6 12:36:01 fubama dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=188.194.254.128, lip=192.168.2.102, TLS
Mar  6 12:36:01 fubama dovecot: POP3(dieter@fubama.dyndns.org): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0
Mar  6 12:36:16 fubama dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (auth failed, 3 attempts): user=<dieter>, method=PLAIN, rip=188.194.254.128, lip=192.168.2.102, TLS
Mar  6 12:36:59 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:36:59 fubama dovecot: IMAP(dieter@fubama.dyndns.org): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=79/687
Mar  6 12:38:06 fubama postfix/smtpd[30172]: connect from mail-in-14.arcor-online.net[151.189.21.54]
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/trivial-rewrite[30173]: warning: do not list domain fubama.dyndns.org in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/smtpd[30172]: 2675D48C401: client=mail-in-14.arcor-online.net[151.189.21.54]
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/cleanup[30174]: 2675D48C401: message-id=<4F55F721.6060807@arcor.de>
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/qmgr[28176]: 2675D48C401: from=<rambo5001@arcor.de>, size=3746, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/smtpd[30172]: disconnect from mail-in-14.arcor-online.net[151.189.21.54]
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/smtpd[30178]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/trivial-rewrite[30173]: warning: do not list domain fubama.dyndns.org in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/smtpd[30178]: D114C48C402: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/cleanup[30174]: D114C48C402: message-id=<4F55F721.6060807@arcor.de>
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/qmgr[28176]: D114C48C402: from=<rambo5001@arcor.de>, size=4525, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/trivial-rewrite[30173]: warning: do not list domain fubama.dyndns.org in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/smtpd[30178]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama amavis[28951]: (28951-02) Passed CLEAN, [151.189.21.54] [188.194.254.128] <rambo5001@arcor.de> -> <dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, Message-ID: <4F55F721.6060807@arcor.de>, mail_id: o+nbOU74vsBp, Hits: 2.124, size: 3745, queued_as: D114C48C402, 681 ms
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/smtp[30175]: 2675D48C401: to=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.77, delays=0.07/0.01/0/0.69, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=28951-02, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as D114C48C402)
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/qmgr[28176]: 2675D48C401: removed
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/local[30179]: D114C48C402: to=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, relay=local, delay=0.06, delays=0.02/0.03/0/0.02, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: procmail -a "$EXTENSION")
Mar  6 12:38:07 fubama postfix/qmgr[28176]: D114C48C402: removed
Mar  6 12:39:32 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:39:32 fubama dovecot: IMAP(dieter@fubama.dyndns.org): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=79/687
Mar  6 12:39:34 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:39:34 fubama dovecot: IMAP(dieter@fubama.dyndns.org): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=117/1401
Mar  6 12:39:35 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:39:35 fubama dovecot: IMAP(dieter@fubama.dyndns.org): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=120/1401
Mar  6 12:39:36 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:39:36 fubama dovecot: IMAP(dieter@fubama.dyndns.org): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=114/1401
Mar  6 12:39:37 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:39:37 fubama dovecot: IMAP(dieter@fubama.dyndns.org): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=117/1401
Mar  6 12:39:37 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:39:37 fubama dovecot: IMAP(dieter@fubama.dyndns.org): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=114/1401
Mar  6 12:39:39 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:39:39 fubama dovecot: IMAP(dieter@fubama.dyndns.org): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=79/687
Mar  6 12:39:40 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:39:40 fubama dovecot: IMAP(dieter@fubama.dyndns.org): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=79/687
Mar  6 12:39:40 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:39:40 fubama dovecot: IMAP(dieter@fubama.dyndns.org): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=79/687
Mar  6 12:40:01 fubama dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:40:01 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:40:02 fubama postfix/smtpd[30238]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:40:02 fubama postfix/smtpd[30238]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:40:02 fubama postfix/smtpd[30238]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:40:12 fubama dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (auth failed, 6 attempts): user=<dieter>, method=PLAIN, rip=188.194.254.128, lip=192.168.2.102, TLS
Mar  6 12:41:27 fubama postfix/anvil[30135]: statistics: max connection rate 2/60s for (smtp:188.194.254.128) at Mar  6 12:35:28
Mar  6 12:41:27 fubama postfix/anvil[30135]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:188.194.254.128) at Mar  6 12:35:28
Mar  6 12:41:27 fubama postfix/anvil[30135]: statistics: max message rate 1/60s for (smtp:151.189.21.54) at Mar  6 12:38:07
Mar  6 12:41:27 fubama postfix/anvil[30135]: statistics: max cache size 1 at Mar  6 12:35:28
Mar  6 12:45:01 fubama dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:45:01 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:45:01 fubama postfix/smtpd[30317]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:45:01 fubama postfix/smtpd[30317]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:45:01 fubama postfix/smtpd[30317]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:49:40 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<dieter@fubama.dyndns.org>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:49:40 fubama dovecot: IMAP(dieter@fubama.dyndns.org): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=79/687
Mar  6 12:50:01 fubama dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:50:01 fubama dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar  6 12:50:01 fubama postfix/smtpd[30396]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:50:01 fubama postfix/smtpd[30396]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar  6 12:50:01 fubama postfix/smtpd[30396]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Till (6. März 2012)

Laut Logdatei tritt genau das Problem auf was ich Dir oben beschrieben habe:



> Mar 6 12:40:12 fubama dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (auth failed, 6 attempts): user=<dieter>, method=PLAIN, rip=188.194.254.128, lip=192.168.2.102, TLS


Da versucht sich ein Emailclient per pop3 mit dem Serer zu verbinden und verwendet nur "dieter" und nicht "dieter@fubama.dyndns.org" as Username. Überprüfe also bitte nochmal Die Einstellungen in Deinem Emailprogramm.


----------

